# Incredible soundin' Goat!!!



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Listen to this one fellows:


YouTube - GTO w/ true dual 3" exhaust

YouTube - 2006 Lingenfelter GTO

YouTube - GTO Cutout Installed - Exhaust

YouTube - GTO With Heads and Big Cam


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok...that's the sound I want!!!!

There's a cam there too isn't there?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Ok...that's the sound I want!!!!
> 
> There's a cam there too isn't there?


Yea, click to the right, where it says more and it will list all mods. I put another one on their with electric cut outs. I love the license plate on the blue goat/lingenfelter edition.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*what was this guy thinkin?*

check this out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ09cEhhG88&feature=related

:lol:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Gotcha...Thanks!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*wow!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiApDSMKWw0&feature=user:eek:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> check this out
> 
> YouTube - 2004 GTO..nasty cam and longtubes..idle and rev
> 
> :lol:


I was waiting on him to do something stooooopid.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I was waiting on him to do something stooooopid.


Yea, you could just tell something was coming, What was he thinkin', even with the snow?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I can see warming up the tires to drag. Unless you have a set ready to mount, holding the brake and burning them seems to serve little purpose. I'm grateful for youtube because I can watch others abuse their cars.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> I can see warming up the tires to drag. Unless you have a set ready to mount, holding the brake and burning them seems to serve little purpose. I'm grateful for youtube because I can watch others abuse their cars.


exactly:cheers


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Is there any other muffler that can give a deep grumble like the Basanni.

I'm looking for the deepest tone I can find, my wife won't go for the crackle sound.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> Is there any other muffler that can give a deep grumble like the Basanni.
> 
> I'm looking for the deepest tone I can find, my wife won't go for the crackle sound.



I deleted my resonator with straight pipes, and put on new flowmaster Super 44 series and it does not crackle. It rumbles, you may like. I posted a video clip, titled flomaster super 44's, I believe that was it.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Here is my Vid Clip*

Here is my video. I didnt get on her too loud, didnt want to piss neighbors off. Im working on some other vids of it running down road and reving louder.


click on link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEX40pLJ85o


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I like this one, because it is mine,

YouTube - 05 GTO 1/4 mile Simulation @ MongilloMotors.com


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Actually*

Actually, I like this one which was posted on you tube. But, like his, he has a cam, headers, etc. I only have bolt on mods other than the superchips tune!

Check it out!

YouTube - GTO w/ true dual 3" exhaust


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That's my fav too.:agree


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just posted mine on YouTube.
Stock 04 YJ M6 with LM1

YouTube - Stock 04 w/LM1

Russ


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Just posted mine on YouTube.
> Stock 04 YJ M6 with LM1
> 
> YouTube - Stock 04 w/LM1
> ...


cool:cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Just posted mine on YouTube.
> Stock 04 YJ M6 with LM1
> 
> YouTube - Stock 04 w/LM1
> ...


It sounds real good for a stocker, I like it


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice deep tone and no popping which is what I prefer- I like it!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Very nice deep tone and no popping which is what I prefer- I like it!


Oh, she'll pop pretty good, for sure, which I happen to love. It's hard to hear in the video, but when I am slowing down to turn outta of the park, onto the main road, you can hear some popping (I call it a burble, which my son thinks is a hoot)
Sounds pretty cool when I am in the city, cause it echos off the buildings, and sometime, will even sound like gunfire! LOL!

Russ


----------

